# hello



## lenk357 (Sep 21, 2012)

Greetings,
  I am just getting started with this forum so here is a little about myself. 
  I was initiated, passed, and raised in Otis Hopkins Military Lodge #10 in Osan South Korea, District #21, Oklahoma Jurisdiction, Prince Hall Affiliated. I transferred to Anchor and Ark Military Lodge #64, Kunsan South Korea, District #21, OK Jurisdiction, PHA where I was elected to preside in East. I am now demitting to TX Jurisdiction where I will soon be a member of Key West Lodge  #257, Wichita Falls TX, PHA. I look forward to the discussions and hope that I will be able to share as well as receive light. Thank you for your time. 

PM Timothy Lenker


----------



## widows son (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome, I hail from Canada! Merritt Lodge #168 in welland ontario


----------



## martin (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome brother from Canada Blackwood lodge #311 Maple-Woodbridge Ontario York district


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forums. I am from Oklahoma. You in the Army or Air Force?


----------



## lenk357 (Sep 22, 2012)

Air Force. It's been One of the best decisions in my life.


----------



## Benton (Sep 22, 2012)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 22, 2012)

Welcome brother!


----------



## Ratchet (Sep 23, 2012)

welcome brother !!


----------



## JTM (Sep 24, 2012)

welcome to the boards.  such a diversified history is a great asset around here!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 24, 2012)

lenk357 said:


> Air Force. It's been One of the best decisions in my life.


 
That's what I was figuring since you said Wichita Falls. Anyways welcome and thanks for your service. Even if it is Air Force . (I was Navy)


----------

